# Error when cycling tank



## lilac2020

I have done something so so stupid. I have been following the instructions on here for cycling a tank. All was going well but when it came to doing a 50% water change I stupidly did not add declorinator to the bucket of water. I added it once the water was in the tank. What does this mean? Have I got to start from scratch again?


----------



## magpie

lilac2020 said:


> I have done something so so stupid. I have been following the instructions on here for cycling a tank. All was going well but when it came to doing a 50% water change I stupidly did not add declorinator to the bucket of water. I added it once the water was in the tank. What does this mean? Have I got to start from scratch again?


Not necessarily, were you at the end of the cycle? I would just dose your ammonia again and see what happens. Did you turn the filter off while doing the water change?


----------



## lilac2020

Yes I was at the end of the cycle. I did turn off the filter and heater when changing the water. I topped up 1ml of ammonia. I really appreciate you helping me.


----------



## magpie

lilac2020 said:


> Yes I was at the end of the cycle. I did turn off the filter and heater when changing the water. I topped up 1ml of ammonia. I really appreciate you helping me.


No problem! If you turned the filter off then that's good as there's less chance of much chlorinated water getting to the filter bacteria. Keep your fingers crossed, but I think you'll probably be ok 

You'll have to post some pictures when you get your fish!


----------



## lilac2020

magpie said:


> No problem! If you turned the filter off then that's good as there's less chance of much chlorinated water getting to the filter bacteria. Keep your fingers crossed, but I think you'll probably be ok
> 
> You'll have to post some pictures when you get your fish!


Oh thank you so much! I was so worried and upset. I have reserved a pale black betta. I will show you a pic of him once he is with me. You are so helpful and kind.


----------



## magpie

lilac2020 said:


> Oh thank you so much! I was so worried and upset. I have reserved a pale black betta. I will show you a pic of him once he is with me. You are so helpful and kind.


He sounds lovely!


----------



## lilac2020

magpie said:


> He sounds lovely!


Sadly the ammonia is now 8 which is the highest it has ever been since I started the cycle. I did a 50% ammonia change. I guess I have to cycle from scratch now. I am so upset.


----------



## LinznMilly

lilac2020 said:


> Sadly the ammonia is now 8 which is the highest it has ever been since I started the cycle. I did a 50% ammonia change. I guess I have to cycle from scratch now. I am so upset.


Not necessarily. It's definitely a setback, but it could just be a mini-cycle.


----------



## lilac2020

LinznMilly said:


> Not necessarily. It's definitely a setback, but it could just be a mini-cycle.


Thank you. Do you have any advice of what I should do now?


----------



## LinznMilly

lilac2020 said:


> Thank you. Do you have any advice of what I should do now?


There's not much you can do any differently, really. Just keep checking ammonia and nitrite levels.

What's happening with the Betta? You said you'd reserved him - how long did the seller say s/he'll hold him for?


----------



## lilac2020

Ok I will do that. The seller said she will hold the betta for as long as I need.


----------



## LinznMilly

lilac2020 said:


> Ok I will do that. The seller said she will hold the betta for as long as I need.


Is it a private re-home? Or is it from an LFS?


----------



## lilac2020

LinznMilly said:


> Is it a private re-home? Or is it from an LFS?


She is a breeder. She has a youtube channel were she shows all the fish and the babies who are born.


----------



## LinznMilly

lilac2020 said:


> She is a breeder. She has a youtube channel were she shows all the fish and the babies who are born.


Aha! In that case, you could ask her if she'd be willing to donate some of her filter media to seed yours, that'll help speed it up.


----------



## lilac2020

LinznMilly said:


> Aha! In that case, you could ask her if she'd be willing to donate some of her filter media to seed yours, that'll help speed it up.


I never thought of that. Thank you. I will ask her.


----------



## lilac2020

Today the ammonia is 4. It was 8 yesterday so I think this is a good sign. Do I need to do another water change or just leave it?


----------



## LinznMilly

lilac2020 said:


> Today the ammonia is 4. It was 8 yesterday so I think this is a good sign. Do I need to do another water change or just leave it?


No, just leave it. Sounds more like a mini cycle than a full one.


----------



## lilac2020

Thank you very much.


----------



## lilac2020

I have 0 ammonia. 0 nitrite but nitrates have gone up to 40. I have been doing a 20%water change every other day but the nitrates increased. Am I doing something wrong? I stopped dosing ammonia because I went through the cycling process. Do I need to keep adding ammonia?


----------



## magpie

lilac2020 said:


> I have 0 ammonia. 0 nitrite but nitrates have gone up to 40. I have been doing a 20%water change every other day but the nitrates increased. Am I doing something wrong? I stopped dosing ammonia because I went through the cycling process. Do I need to keep adding ammonia?


I would continue adding ammonia once a day until you are ready to get your fish, just to keep the cycle ticking over and the bacteria 'fed'. And then just before you get your fish do a big water change to get the nitrates right down.


----------



## lilac2020

magpie said:


> I would continue adding ammonia once a day until you are ready to get your fish, just to keep the cycle ticking over and the bacteria 'fed'. And then just before you get your fish do a big water change to get the nitrates right down.


Thank you. That is very helpful. Does this mean I should stop doing water changes? I am sorry for all the questions.


----------



## magpie

lilac2020 said:


> Thank you. That is very helpful. Does this mean I should stop doing water changes? I am sorry for all the questions.


I wouldn't bother with water changes personally, if there are no fish yet then there really isn't any need.


----------



## lilac2020

magpie said:


> I wouldn't bother with water changes personally, if there are no fish yet then there really isn't any need.


Thank you. That has really helped me.


----------



## LinznMilly

lilac2020 said:


> I have 0 ammonia. 0 nitrite but nitrates have gone up to 40. I have been doing a 20%water change every other day but the nitrates increased. Am I doing something wrong? I stopped dosing ammonia because I went through the cycling process. Do I need to keep adding ammonia?


Further to the advice magpie has already given you, 40ppm nitrate is about right for a cycling tank. It may even go higher. In a fishless cycle, I wouldn't worry, and just let the tank do what it needs to do.

Add ammonia now (if you haven't already), check in the morning. If ammonia and nitrite are both 0, then, as magpie suggested, carry out a large water change (this is to bring the nitrate down), and you'll be ready for your fish.


----------



## lilac2020

LinznMilly said:


> Further to the advice magpie has already given you, 40ppm nitrate is about right for a cycling tank. It may even go higher. In a fishless cycle, I wouldn't worry, and just let the tank do what it needs to do.
> 
> Add ammonia now (if you haven't already), check in the morning. If ammonia and nitrite are both 0, then, as magpie suggested, carry out a large water change (this is to bring the nitrate down), and you'll be ready for your fish.


Thank you so much. I did add ammonia. I will test tomorrow. I feel excited to think I may be getting my fish soon!


----------



## LinznMilly

lilac2020 said:


> Thank you so much. I did add ammonia. I will test tomorrow. I feel excited to think I may be getting my fish soon!


It's a great feeling, isn't it?


----------



## lilac2020

LinznMilly said:


> It's a great feeling, isn't it?


Yes it is. I cannot wait to meet him and get to know his personality.


----------



## lilac2020

I did a huge water change but I am still getting a reading of nitrate at 30. Ammonia and nitrites are still 0. I really do not know what to do. I read the only way of reducing nitrates is to do water changes but it is not working. Does anybody have any advice?


----------



## magpie

lilac2020 said:


> I did a huge water change but I am still getting a reading of nitrate at 30. Ammonia and nitrites are still 0. I really do not know what to do. I read the only way of reducing nitrates is to do water changes but it is not working. Does anybody have any advice?


Have you tested your tapwater for nitrates? Unfortunately lots of people do sometimes have high readings straight from the tap. If it's less than your tank is reading though I'd just do another water change, which should get it lower.


----------



## lilac2020

magpie said:


> Have you tested your tapwater for nitrates? Unfortunately lots of people do sometimes have high readings straight from the tap. If it's less than your tank is reading though I'd just do another water change, which should get it lower.


I just tested the tap water and its 20. Im guessing I wont be able to get the tank nitrates any lower?


----------



## LinznMilly

lilac2020 said:


> I just tested the tap water and its 20. Im guessing I wont be able to get the tank nitrates any lower?


You could use RO (Reverse Osmosis), available from many LFS, or you could get an RO filter and use a 50/50 split RO/Tap. That would halve the nitrate level. You could also use 50/50 distilled water.

Or, if you have a water butt in the garden, you could use rain water.


----------



## lilac2020

LinznMilly said:


> You could use RO (Reverse Osmosis), available from many LFS, or you could get an RO filter and use a 50/50 split RO/Tap. That would halve the nitrate level. You could also use 50/50 distilled water.
> 
> Or, if you have a water butt in the garden, you could use rain water.


I looked into those options and they are expensive. I dont have a garden or LFS. If I get the nitrates to 20 will that be ok?


----------



## magpie

lilac2020 said:


> I just tested the tap water and its 20. Im guessing I wont be able to get the tank nitrates any lower?


You're getting a betta, is that right? He will produce very little waste anyway, so 20ppm isn't the end of the world. And if you can get some good, nitrate consuming plants then they will lower it for you.


----------



## lilac2020

magpie said:


> You're getting a betta, is that right? He will produce very little waste anyway, so 20ppm isn't the end of the world. And if you can get some good, nitrate consuming plants then they will lower it for you.


Yes I am getting a betta. Oh thats wonderful news! Thank you so much.


----------

